# The firesale begins... EOS M in UK £199



## pablo (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5599358.htm?utm_campaign=bazaarvoice&utm_medium=SearchVoice&utm_source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default

On uk high street, with normal canon uk guarantee, not 20 days later from Hong Kong (in the wrong colour when it arrives, extra customs fees etc etc)

forget the horror stories. The folk who wanted a canon mount leica m were never going to get one and so got all biatchy on it's ass because it couldn!t match their 5d3s... with firmware 2.x.x and a read at the manual the af actually works pretty well, especially if you limit the zones, and steer cleer of touch af.

You can pick up ef-ef-m adapters cheaply online, and the stock lens is actually surprisingly decent.

Whichever way you look at it's the guts of T4i for less than half the price. As a pocket EOS, or compact back up it would almost be rude not to.

If you shoot video the seamless fat32 clip joining is a boon, too. And it can be ML'd.


----------



## pablo (Jul 29, 2014)

I can confirm it comes with a flash, I had one already so chipped it straight on ebay, but if you also have a 5D2, 5D3, 1Ds3, 1DIV, 1DX, 40D, 50D, 450D, 500D then it's worth keeping as a speedlite commander (not master, no illumination function whilst in wireless commander mode) and a budget alternative to the ST-E2 which doesn't require strict line of sight, and takes easier to get, cheaper batteries.


----------



## moreorless (Jul 30, 2014)

Seriously tempting as a street shooting body, whats the AF performance like now with the updates?


----------



## lintoni (Jul 30, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Seriously tempting as a street shooting body, whats the AF performance like now with the updates?


If you do, your username will need a slight modification to 'mirrorless'


----------



## pablo (Jul 30, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Seriously tempting as a street shooting body, whats the AF performance like now with the updates?



It's pretty good, there are a couple of tricks, as ever..

Put the camera in P or a creative mode.

Switch off touch shutter.

Select your AF pattern mode, flexizone multi (camera decides point of interest) or flexizone single (single af point, you decide point of interest) and pressing the bin button in shooting mode centres either your zone (centre 9 af points covering a large square grid almost the full height of the frame) or your single point.

You can also select a single af point virtually anywhere on the frame.

I find using the felxizone multi centre works brilliantly fast in one shot mode, if you are going to use AiServo mode I would be tempted to keep the continuous focus on, although at the cost of battery life.

As always, the speed and accuracy will depend on the lens in use also, the stock STM is fast, accurate and quiet, although the long end in low light slows a bit as the f-drop takes effect.

Setting the camera up as above worked really well for me with even fw1, with fw2 it just got faster.


----------



## TeT (Jul 30, 2014)

cheap enough, ALMOST cheap enough to buy and resell on eBay if I could get that deal in the States...


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 30, 2014)

I think this thread should be named "The fire sale continues..."


----------



## pablo (Jul 30, 2014)

I did add the caveat 'UK'. We never got the great US deals last year.


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2014)

hard....to....resist.........g.a.s..........


----------



## pablo (Jul 30, 2014)

Repeat after me:

one nine nine



one nine nine


one nine nine

one nine nine
one nine nine
one nine nine one nine nine
one nine nine one nine nine one nine nine
one nine nine one nine nine one nine nine one nine nine


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2014)

pablo said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> one nine nine
> 
> ...




My checking account hates you mantra man


----------



## SiuLoong (Jul 30, 2014)

Got mine a few months ago when Wex had the M + 18-55 + 90EX for £299 but included the EF - EFM adaptor for free as well.

LOVE IT!! Quickly picked up a 22mm on ebay and also managed to find an 11 - 22mm and is a fantastic little package. It is being used more than my 6D at the moment for portability and stealth, my family are used to putting up with a massive camera everywhere we go so they love the inconspicuous M. I use it successfully to take photos of my mobile 14 month old boy so the AF is fine, its never going to be as good as a top end DSLR but I am happy. I love my 6D and I love my collection of lenses, but the size weight and cost of the M kit make it a fantastic addition for me. Even if they never release another, or any more lenses I am happy with the kit as it is - if they do release more I'll still be happy, just probably a bit poorer!!


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

slclick said:


> My checking account hates you mantra man



Hey, if you are only after the 90ex for your 5D3 then I know somebody who has one on ebay right now....

Hiya.


In fact, if you are only after a 90ex for wireless commander with ex guns for your 5D3, you might be as well just buying the M kit, if you don't like it sell it. Cannot loose.


----------



## TAF (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm hoping for another round of sales here in the US.

I was going to LifePixel mine, but I like it too much...so I need another (cheap) for conversion.


----------



## bf (Jul 31, 2014)

TAF said:


> I'm hoping for another round of sales here in the US.
> 
> I was going to LifePixel mine, but I like it too much...so I need another (cheap) for conversion.



If it's good enough, you can pick one on ebay for $250 with 22mm. Four colors minus red.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jul 31, 2014)

If it was $199 in the US, I don't see how anyone could resist. Even if the 22mm lens is the only lens you buy, you just can't do any better for $199 (I'm even talking about the Panasonic GF2 body for $99 plus a lens).


----------



## rs (Jul 31, 2014)

HaroldC3 said:


> If it was $199 in the US, I don't see how anyone could resist. Even if the 22mm lens is the only lens you buy, you just can't do any better for $199 (I'm even talking about the Panasonic GF2 body for $99 plus a lens).


Yes, I'm sure there would be many takers at $199. However, to put this in context, £199 is $336


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

to put it in further context, the launch price was £750, whatever thats in dollars.

The uk is always more expensive than the us, for folks in the uk £199 is a really good buy. Yanks have cheaper prices, we have a free at the point of use health service.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Couldn't resist it and have just reserved one at our local store. There is even a £10 voucher with it for your next purchase so I have reserved an SD card! The Argos price, with voucher, is £10 cheaper than the EF-M lens alone from Wex for the whole camera plus lens. Oh well, a great EOS M2 will no doibt be out tomorrow, but I wouldn't have bought a higher price one anyway.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

congratulations, now to look on ebay for a decent ef-efm converter...

don't forget that the 90ex will work as an optical commander for any ex guns you have with slave mode (on the m and the 5d3)


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2014)

It's so funny - the thread is clearly being tracked for ads (especially as I searched Amazon for the EOS-M) and one has now appeared at the bottom of the page for me advertising the EOS-M for £249!


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Oh well, a great EOS M2 will no doibt be out tomorrow, but I wouldn't have bought a higher price one anyway.



M2 has been out since late last year, slightly smaller, adds wi-fi and slightly improved af, no great shakes, and not officially available to uk or us, grey imports are sitting around £500. Rest assured you got yourself a deal.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

AlanF said:


> It's so funny - the thread is clearly being tracked for ads (especially as I searched Amazon for the EOS-M) and one has now appeared at the bottom of the page for me advertising the EOS-M for £249!



We'll all see different ads depending on our browsing cookies..

do you not remember this glorious story from last year?....

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/mar/17/gavin-barwell-date-arab-girls-twitter


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 31, 2014)

HaroldC3 said:


> If it was $199 in the US, I don't see how anyone could resist. Even if the 22mm lens is the only lens you buy, you just can't do any better for $199 (I'm even talking about the Panasonic GF2 body for $99 plus a lens).



Better for what? For me, I can't even think of a use for one.


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Better for what? For me, I can't even think of a use for one.



Ha ha ha, that _was_ worth the effort. Man, if the M fits for you then great, why even bother typing otherwise. Folk would know you don't care by your silence.

We'd all go "_I wonder what Lee Jay thinks_?" Somebody else would say "Y_es, he's conspicuous by his absence in this thread rather, isn't he?_" Another would pipe up "_Maybe he can't even think of a use for one?_" and another would say "_Yes. That's probably it_".

But you've saved us that doubt Lee Jay. And I shall sleep more soundly tonight as a result. So thanks for your input.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jul 31, 2014)

The statement was, "I don't see how anyone could resist". I was pointing out that such a statement is a gross over statement of the attractiveness of this camera.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2014)

moreorless said:


> Seriously tempting as a street shooting body, whats the AF performance like now with the updates?


The 20mm is slower in AF, about 0.3 to 0.4ec. The Zoom is faster, about 0.2 to o.3 Both are under the "good light" condition. If you do not use it to shoot running kids, it should be okay. As a DSLR user, I still feel that it is fast enough for travelling and general usage


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> The statement was, "I don't see how anyone could resist". I was pointing out that such a statement is a gross over statement of the attractiveness of this camera.



To you.

Oops I've went all 'Chuckle Brothers'.

Did you know that one of the Chuckle Brothers now works for the gas board. He came to my door the other night and I said "What do you want?" he said "To meter you"

Readers outwith the UK will not have a scooby doo what I'm talking about.


----------

